#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  My day at work.. a pictorial account...

## rawlins

Here's the boat that I spending too much time on.....



Port calls are nice in Brazil because you get to see things like big cranes....



But even better is the beach just down the road.....



The pics above are from a nice port called Arial Do Cabo (from my last trip offshore a couple of months back)....

Today, however, I wake up to this site...



Sailing into berth at Rio for a couple of days.... This makes me happy...



There's the bloke from the Bible and Sugarloaf Mountain....



And there's the Niteroi bridge...



Tugboat pulling us in....



Past the Brazilian Navy (some of which look like they are waiting for a re-fit)...





Tonight I'm off to the Maracana to watch Flamengo take on some Uruguayan team called Nacional in the South American Cup... Then will be enjoying a few beers in some square not too far from the boat...  Maybe 'll get more interesting photos from the second half of my workday....

 :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

FFS i can't see these either, anyone know why?

----------


## Spin

> Tonight I'm off to the Maracana


Thats one stadium i would love to visit, do you have room for a stowaway next time round? Good shots, green sent :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

^^Well, I can see them, but I put them up... You want to have a word with somebody jizzybloke... You are missing out on some lovely pictures....

----------


## Spin

> FFS i can't see these either, anyone know why?


No idea, but theres a couple of shots of 6ft Brazilian birds with big jugs, must be a nightmare for you! :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

> Originally Posted by rawlins
> 
> Tonight I'm off to the Maracana
> 
> 
> Thats one stadium i would love to visit, do you have room for a stowaway next time round? Good shots, green sent


I'll see what I can do Spin... the girl in your avatar would make a more pleasing stowaway though...  

The pictures are just from my phone but they are not turning out too bad... Petrobras have a silly rule that we are not allowed digital cameras out in the oilfield ... Feckin' stupid as every phone nowadays has a good camera on it....

----------


## jizzybloke

^^git.

----------


## Tao

Some all too familiar sights there... i spent 7 years working in Brazil myself.  Actually lived on Copacabana for a year, that was shite, couldn't wait to leave.  Alright for a holiday though.

----------


## rawlins

^... From what I have seen, I much prefer Thailand... Great to see for a few days but wouldn't fancy living there....

----------


## Tao

Agreed Rawlins.  I was renting a place on the beachfront for a year (about 4 blocks down from Help!)... i left to rent a place in Thailand after about 10 months.  Got sick of Brazil rather quickly.l

----------


## rawlins

^ ... I had a good few nights in Help disco and the short-time hotel one block back after my first stint in Brazil.... I've got  2 versions of a trip report on that somewhere else... Could post the 'soft' version here...(Or have I already?... off to search....)..

----------


## mrsquirrel

Where are you from Rawlins?

----------


## rawlins

> Where are you from Rawlins?


The United Kingdom Of The British Isles Of England

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ Yes

What part.

You have Roger Mellee and use the word gadgee. Are you from the Toon?

----------


## rawlins

^ Oh... I see... Originally from Liverpool but spent most of my life in Aberdeen before the move to Thailand...

Scouse Jock.... (but I like the term gadgee..)

----------


## jizzybloke

> gadgee.


Whats one of them then?

----------


## rawlins

From Urban Dictionary... But I would have used the term for any old gadgee.... 

1.    gadgee    

                    a person who generaly gets no respect.
_He was picking on this wee gadgee at the bar._

----------


## jizzybloke

^ta, sure that'll come in useful :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klongmaster

> ^ta, sure that'll come in useful


Compensation Jizzy for you not being able to see the pics and all...

Good thread Rawlins...you do get around...

I went to Rio on the Achille Lauro in 1971...nothing much has changed according to you pics...

----------


## Texpat

Nice shots Rawlins. I envy travelling like you do. Seems my travellin days are few as of late. Got any more shots of large-breasted brazillian beach volleyball players?

----------


## kingwilly

awesome pics mate!

----------


## Begbie

What's work does the boat do ?. I see a lot of cranes and a large deck but not much equipment. 

Did you get your pocket picked. I'm told that the Brazilian pickpockets are the best in the world.

----------


## English Noodles

A more interesting day than mine, thats for sure. :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Nice stuff Rawlins, would love to visit Brazil.

----------


## Redneck

sensaional panorami

----------


## natalie8

Great pics, Rawlins. what's your job?

----------


## Dalton

> A more interesting day than mine, thats for sure.


Dosent take much Noodles, you hang around tramps most of the time.. :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

> What's work does the boat do ?. I see a lot of cranes and a large deck but not much equipment. 
> Did you get your pocket picked. I'm told that the Brazilian pickpockets are the best in the world.


The boat does survey work and generally assists with new pipeline installations in the oilfields.... there are 2 ROV's (Remote Operated Vehicles) that are launched over the side that are not shown in the pictures...

I haven't been pickpocketed yet but kept my hand on my wallet when I was in the crowded maracana stadium last night...





> Great pics, Rawlins. what's your job?


I just process data from the survey and make up charts and listings of the results for inclusion in the reports... Boring really, but perks and time off make it OK...

----------


## slimboyfat

Do you ever go to Sao Sebastiao?

I was on British Success for a 1 year charter to Petrobras and we used to load crude oil at Angra Dos Reis and discharge at Rio and Sao Sebastiao.

Sao Sebastiao is far better than Rio in my opinion. Its just a nice small town/whore village built up around oil tanks. It had everything that jolly jack tar needs - and you only ever needed to pay the girl once, after that she was your girlfriend and would be waiting for you at the gates to the terminal. Mine was a black girl with huge tits.She told me she had an American husband who worked on the rigs.

Happy days

----------


## hillbilly

Great shots, I have never been down in that part of the World.  :Sad:

----------


## sabang

> I'm told that the Brazilian pickpockets are the best in the world.


I'd say that accolade belongs to the Peruvians. Brazilians tend to hold you up with a gun or knife.

Great country anyway- nice pic's rawlins.

----------


## Reaper

Great pictures Rawlins - Thanks!

----------


## Tao

> I haven't been pickpocketed yet but kept my hand on my wallet when I was in the crowded maracana stadium last night...


During the rime i was in Brazil I never had one spot of bother there, but could list at least 20 people i know who did.  It's a country where you really need to take care.  The best thing to do is not look like a tourist, hang with the locals and not talk to loudly in your gringo accent - If you know some Portugeuese make an effort to get the accent right.  That's what i did, you don't have to know a lot just make sure what you say is correct.  

Anyway, why do you need 2 ROV's?  The Brazzo's get a lot of downtime with the one they normally use or what?

----------


## DJ Pat

Glad to see no pics of you standing there droning in some classroom somewhere in Bangkok with sweat patches under your arms and with you looking hungover, dressed badly and stinking of booze.

----------


## DJ Pat

Well that's the universal vision of a farang ajarn in Thailand anyway.

----------


## rawlins

> Anyway, why do you need 2 ROV's?  The Brazzo's get a lot of downtime with the one they normally use or what?


Good question.... I suppose it's in the contract to cut down on downtime and one is set up for general work and the other is set up for survey work.... 





> Glad to see no pics of you standing there droning in some classroom somewhere in Bangkok with sweat patches under your arms and with you looking hungover, dressed badly and stinking of booze.


Well, I ain't no farang ajarn thank god.... but I'm sure they all do a grand job... :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> Well, I ain't no farang ajarn thank god.... but I'm sure they all do a grand job...


They are doing great, now nearly 0.00000000001 percent of the Thai people speak a bit of English  :Smile: 

OK that aint including bargirls and stuff like "do you take it up the tradesmans entrance".

----------


## rawlins

^..There's a point... Do you think that sexpats and sex tourists have had better success at teaching English to the natives than TEFL teachers?....

----------


## PlanK

^The reverse.

I think the bar girls have done a bang-up job teaching sex pats & sex tourists how to sa-peak Thinglish.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ Pat

> "do you take it up the tradesmans entrance".


I've done a few up the tradesmans entrance including this one on the left:

(**pic deleted due to sudden pang of guilt***but available via PM if required*)

But that's a different story altogether.

----------


## Rambo

Pm sent to u pat^^^^^

----------


## DJ Pat

Oh fuck it here's the pic:



On the left...Rambo, enjoy yr tossing.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I've done a few up the tradesmans entrance including this one on the left:


Who hasn't?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Texpat

I'm sure she'll be thrilled to learn you've shared that with the world at large.

Did you get any of that "_somtam burn_"?

----------


## Chuck Norris

> Who hasn't?


Believe it or not, quite a few.

----------


## DJ Pat

That pic will stay another 24hrs then be removed, to show that I'm not that much of a c**t.

----------


## Looper

Some of that Isaan food can block up the plumbing something terrible so you are kind of doing them a favour really.

----------


## DJ Pat

I just shoved it all up there even further mate.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Oh fuck it here's the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> On the left...Rambo, enjoy yr tossing.


I like the other one.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> That pic will stay another 24hrs then be removed, to show that I'm not that much of a c**t.


Ahhh, but some of us complete kunts.  :Smile:

----------

